# Replacing instrument cluster



## minim (Nov 11, 2012)

The instrument cluster on my -01 Allroad 2.5TDI are broken. I tried replacing it by soldering in a new one but now it's even worse since some of the pins got loose from the printboard while soldering out the old display. 

My thoughts was to replace the whole cluster with a used one from a scrapyard but for doing that I need the SKC from both the old cluster and the used one. I don't have any of them. 

Is there any way of getting these SKC codes? 

In this thread http://forums.subdriven.com/showthread.php?5289745-Best-way-to-confirm-SKC I read that Jack could get these SKC codes but since I live in Norway he could not help me and suggested me to contact VW/audi dealer about this issue. Hoping that someone else out there got access to getting these codes for people living in Norway  

I will ofcourse be able to provide the needed info to validate that I am the owner of the car since I see that it is requested in that other thread.


----------



## minim (Nov 11, 2012)

bump it up


----------

